# مستعدين دائماً لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم



## aymonded (16 أكتوبر 2014)

+ قدسوا الرب الإله في قلوبكم، مستعدين دائماً لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة وخوف (1بطرس 3: 15)​يظن البعض أن الكلام والرد على الناس لإقناعهم بالمسيح والمسيحية، أنه تمم آية الرسول متغاضياً عن الحق الذي فيها، لأن قبل أن نتكلم ينبغي أن نعيش ما كتبته الرسول بالترتيب:
1 - قدسوا الرب الإله في قلوبكم
2 - الرجاء في قلوبكم
3 - مجاوبة من يسأل عن سبب هذا الرجاء 
4 - وداعة وخوف (تقوى)​فالموضوع مش كلام بنقدمه للناس بل شهادة حياة خارجه من تقديس الله في القلب والحياة بالتقوى أولاً في وداعة، والتقوى ظاهرة في حياتنا حينما نقوم بأعمالنا بكل أمانة بإخلاص، وفي وسط مشاكلنا يظهر فينا الهدوء والسلام والاتكال على الله برجاء حي مع محبة ظاهرة في احترامنا للجميع وتقدير صورة الله في كل إنسان، وحينما يرانا الناس هكذا يسألونا عن سبب هذا الرجاء فنُجيب عن سبب الحياة الظاهرة فينا أمامهم بكل تواضع ووداعة قلب في المحبة... وهذا هو قصد الرسول...

فلا تَهملوا عمل أيديكم بحجة ان هذا من العالم؛ لأن العمل هو الذي يكشف قوة عمل الله في النفس، وهذا يظهر في الأمانة وعمل كل شيء بإتقان وتدقيق في حكمة وتدبير حسن، فالطالب المسيحي هو شخص أمين في تحصيل دروسه ومجتهد في حضوره المدرسة أو المحاضرات، لا يغيب أو يتوانى أو يتأخر في الحضور وينتبه لكل ما يُقال بتركيز عالي وتفاعل إيجابي، والموظف المسيحي الحي بالله هو شخص أمين مجتهد جداً في وظيفته لا يهمل ولا يتحجج لكي يتغيب عن العمل أو يعمل عمله برخاوة، والمدير أو المسئول يتفانى في عمله ولا يحابي بالوجوه ولا يضر أحد أو يعطي حق لواحد على غير حقه، أو يظلم شخص أو يتقرب لآخر على حساب آخر، وهكذا كل واحد في موضعه يفعل حسب الأمانة الموضوعة عليه بلا محاباة أو ميل غير منضبط في الحق، لأن بسلوكه يشهد أن كان حقاً له شركة مع الله في الحق ويسلك في النور، أم أن قلبه خالي من محبة الله وعمل النعمة ويسير في الظُلمة.. 

فعموماً كل عمل يتم بأمانة وإخلاص يُظهر قوة النعمة التي تملك على قلب الإنسان، لأن أن لم نستطع أن نكون أمناء كيف نستطيع أن نشهد لإيماننا الحقيقي بالله، لأن العالم اليوم لا يحتاج لكلمات تشهد عن الله، بل يحتاج إنجيل حي مقروء من جميع الناس، لأن الإنجيل حي ناطق في الإنسان المسيحي الذي أساس حياته وصخرته رب الجنود الكامل شخص المسيح الحي الأساس المبني عليه، لذلك لا ينبغي أن نتوانى عن التأمل والصلاة الدائمة التي من خلالها نتشرب من قوة النعمة وصلاح الله لتنطبع علينا صورة مسيح القيامة والحياة، وكل هذا يظهر في عمل أيدينا الذي منه نستطيع ان نأكل ونحيا في هذا العالم، لأننا من خلال أمانتنا في كل شيء نُظهر القوة التي فينا ونشهد للعالم أن المسيحي الحقيقي الحي بالله هو أكثر شخص قادر على أن يحافظ على المجتمع ويرفعه لمرتبة المجد السماوي بتعب يدية التي تتبارك بقوة نعمة الله التي تسكنه...

وعلينا أيضاً أن نحرُس  قلوبنا مقابل كل الأفكار الغريبة عن روح المسيح؛ كي لا ينشغل القلب بأي شيء آخر، أو بأي عمل غريب غير صالح من أعمال العالم الساقط من جهة شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة؛ بل علينا أن نفحص ذواتنا على ضوء كلمة الله الحية لنعلم من أين تأتي عثراتنا لكي نتجنبها فتنضبط حياتنا ونسلك في النور.


وطبعاً أن وجدنا ميل باطل في قلوبنا لا نتخلى عن حياتنا مع الله، بل هذا يجعلنا نقدم توبة سريعة ونمسك بالحياة طالبين قوة ومعونة النعمة المُخلِّصة، لأن المسيح الرب هو طبيب النفس الشافي، وكل من يأتي إليه بإيمان يُشفى وينال عوناً في حينه....


----------



## soul & life (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بالفعل صدقت استاذى العالم ليس بحاجة الى كلام وعظات عن المحبة والفضيلة ..
فالجميع يعلمون الوصايا  ويحفظون الآيات .. العالم الآن يحتاج وفى حاجة ماسة لوصايا معاشة
لانجيل معاش وليس مقروء ومحفوظ فقط ..

المسيحي الحقيقي الحي بالله هو أكثر شخص قادر على أن يحافظ على المجتمع ويرفعه لمرتبة المجد السماوي بتعب يدية التي تتبارك بقوة نعمة الله التي تسكنه...

كلام جميل جدا .. الرب يباركك استاذ ايمن ويعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (16 أكتوبر 2014)

ويبارك حياتك يا رب ويشع فينا كلنا نوره ومجده آمين​


----------



## happy angel (26 أكتوبر 2014)

وطبعاً أن وجدنا ميل باطل في قلوبنا لا نتخلى عن حياتنا مع الله، بل هذا يجعلنا نقدم توبة سريعة ونمسك بالحياة طالبين قوة ومعونة النعمة المُخلِّصة، لأن المسيح الرب هو طبيب النفس الشافي، وكل من يأتي إليه بإيمان يُشفى وينال عوناً في حينه....
موضوع جميل اخى العزيز
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## aymonded (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ويفرح قلبك ويملأ حياتك كلها أفراح سماوية لا تزول آمين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*اللى بيوعظ ويتكلم عن المسيح ممكن يجذب بعض الناس بكلامه
لكن اللى عايش ابن للمسيح فى الارض ويحيا حياه مسيحيه حقيقيه 
يجذب الكثير والكثير من غير ولا كلمه 
نحيا كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا 
ربنا يعطينا ان نكون مستحقين  لهذا الاسم العظيم *


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2014)

آمين فآمين​


----------



## BITAR (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*حقا*
*كيف اكون بعيدا عن الله*
*واتحدث عن الرجاء *
*لابد ان يكون*
*السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو كل كياننا*
*حتى نستطيع مجاوبه كل من يسألنا*
*عن*
*سبب الرجاء الذى فينا*​


----------



## aymonded (4 نوفمبر 2014)

كلامك هو الحق عينه يا محبوب الله والقديسين
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين​


----------

